

FOSDEM 2014 – First videos are online - babawere
https://fosdem.org/2014/news/2014-02-06-first-videos/

======
amirmc
I went to my first FOSDEM this year. It was quite an experience with hoards of
people and loads of interesting sessions. I was impressed that wifi held up
hopefully the videos mean I can catch up on the sessions that filled up.

If you're in Europe and can get to Brussels for the weekend (next year), I
really recommend it.

~~~
ruiseal
I think it's outgrown the university though. It's practically impossible to
get into the developer rooms unless you arrive early and camp there all day.

~~~
ocharles
I agree. It was my first FOSDEM, but I was a little frustrated that I caught
maybe 20% of the talks I actually wanted to see. I didn't even get into the
PostgreSQL room, despite turning up 15 minutes early for one of the talks.

That said, just complaining about a free conference on Hacker News won't help.
I'd like to do my part and help by donating, but only accepting wire transfers
is a lot more friction that it should be :(

~~~
justincormack
They take cash there in person I think.

------
0x09
Some of the slides from the LLVM track have been uploaded separately on
llvm.org also

[http://llvm.org/devmtg/2014-02/](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2014-02/)

------
ama729
Can anybody make a recommendation for interesting talks this year? Thanks

~~~
dochtman
I thought bradfitz's Camlistore talk was interesting (from the Go devroom), so
was the Servo talk (Mozilla), as well as the Mailpile alpha announcement.

------
agumonkey
was highly interested on
[http://video.fosdem.org/2014/H1302_Depage/Saturday/Reproduci...](http://video.fosdem.org/2014/H1302_Depage/Saturday/Reproducible_Builds_for_Debian.webm)
but alas no sound, anyone has the same issue ?

